# They Say we were monkeys



## Presbyterian Deacon (Aug 31, 2008)

They Say We were Monkeys!


----------



## kalawine (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## jambo (Aug 31, 2008)

First I was a tadpole
beginning to begin.
Next I was a fish,
with my tail tucked in.
Then I was a monkey
swinging from a tree.
But now I'm a professor
with a PHD.
Tadpole, fish, monkey, man
all glory be to man for such a senseless plan.


----------

